# Galveston flounder run and special.



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok the run has kicked off we are catching flounder in bayou drains, channels, ICW areas, and over mud and shell banks. For the rest of the October 5 fish limit I will run a special for $385 for 1-3 anglers and $50 for additional anglers for a flounder fishing trip. Come November with the smaller limit I will run flounder trips for $325 for 1-3 and $50 for a fourth. Bait will be $10 a person on these trips. Call 832-385-2012.


















www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice


----------

